# Barf



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

I am curious on how everyone handles clean up and eating areas for their dogs if they're feeding BARF. Do you clean up the dog after every feeding? Do you feed in a yard or garage?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chuck food out my back door onto ground (grass three seasons, snow the other)

Zero clean up 8)


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

they eat in the wash room, and most the time there is no mess


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I fed BARF I took the same simple cleaning precautions that my wife does when she prepares raw meat. 
Not a big deal!


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine also eats outside, so no cleanup there.

Most normal meals don't require any cleanup of the dog. If there is blood, a quick wipe with a warm cloth will do. I let him clean his own feet when there is a meal that requires him to stand on his food to tear in to it.

When I know a meal is going to be bloody, like a deer head or any whole prey, I save it for a night that I am going to bathe him.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I drop it directly into the dog's mouth.  It's gone before it gets a chance to dirty anything. 

Slow eaters - I chuck the food into a crate. I mop out the crate if it looks icky/shiny before the end of the week, but the dog will usually clean the crate floor VERY thoroughly.


----------



## Lori Baldwin (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed raw prey model. My dog eats in his crate and I wipe the tray out with a vinegar/H20 mix if the crate starts to look icky, not very often because he does an excellent clean up job himself. I try to feed green tripe outside because I don't like the smell.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

all the adult dogs are fed in their kennel, so just the normal cleaning up of cleaning the kennels from time to time with water and a kennelcleaner, but not more than once a month, they clean up perfectly themself 

and pups I feed in a crate, the crate I clean once a week and after feeding green tribe....


----------



## Rachel R Phelan (May 26, 2008)

We feed our Dutchie in the garage. He leaves, little to nothing behind.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t do the barf thing but he eats about 80% raw. All sorts of frozen parts in the garage freezer. I just take it from the freezer, out of the zip lock and throw it in the yard. Aint nothing fancy, no cleaning. Once every few months I bring home a few cases of body/ body parts form the skankiest butcher in the worst part of the worst town (sometimes I even go to Newark), mix it up and put in zip locks. I hate mooching dogs that know there feeding time or eat treats, so I throw/ hide the frozen food in the yard when the dog is not around and let him out 10 minutes later and watch him pick up the scent. He doesn’t even bitch if when I skip a day, I don’t even know if he knows he skipped a day. It’s always gone before it defrosts so there is no sloppy mess and he has nice clean the teeth. 
Keep it simple, stock the freezer, freeze it up and through it in the yard


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I also chuck it into the backyard, no cleanup needed. Who needs bowls anyway? Woudln't stay in it if I used one, so why bother? I also have mine in zip lock bags but I defrost about 3 days worth at a time so it's not frozen when I feed. With multiple dogs, I just let 1 out of the kennels at a time to eat, then back to bed and out comes the next dog until everyone if done. 3 minutes tops they are all done eating and put back up.


----------

